# Travelling with Jnats



## pss23 (Apr 14, 2015)

Good Day,

I'm new in this community, just want to ask if I can bring my Jnats with me thru check in baggage. I will be moving to New Zealand next month and I plan to bring 4 pieces of Jnats. I checked with TSA website and there is no particular topic about sharpening/honing stones that can help me decide whether to bring it or not. 

I hope anyone with experience of travelling with Jnats can share their thoughts, i will deeply appreciate it.

thanks.


----------



## Asteger (Apr 14, 2015)

I've put mine in the check in baggage, for fear of there being a problem taking them as carry ons. Why not check them? (I imagine: heavy and dense, and you have a baggage limit.)


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 14, 2015)

I've never had a problem traveling with sharpening stones in my carryon luggage anywhere in the world but I suppose there is always the first time. I also have never traveled with more than one stone. Several might make them wonder if you intend to throw the stones as weapons or something. Trying to second guess security is always a challenge.


----------



## Twistington (Apr 14, 2015)

Had stones in both checked in luggage and my carry on, as carry on you should expect some head scratching when you pass the security. Other than that I had no problems.


----------



## pss23 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses deeply appreciate it, I guess I would have to bring just a couple of stones instead of four just to be safe. I'm also bringing with me 3 of my favorite knives in check-in baggage. Checked with my airline and they said its ok as long as they are properly wrapped and labeled.:biggrin:


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 14, 2015)

Have you thought about shipping them ahead, and having the post office near your destination hold them for you?


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 14, 2015)

Or leave them behind with a friend who ships them to you after your arrival...


----------



## JDA_NC (Apr 15, 2015)

I haven't flown internationally but I did fly in the US with about a dozen knives in my checked luggage, and I carried on 6 synthetic stones and two naturals (moved across country - and this was my 'paired down' stone collection... yes, I have a problem).

TSA will definitely check through your luggage and leave you a note saying they did so. All my knives were intact and in good shape when I landed.

Security will also most likely pull you aside and go through your carry-on. I had all my stones bubble-wrapped and it wasn't really a big deal. They unwrapped them, inspected them to make sure they were solid, and re-wrapped them.

Good luck!


----------



## riba (Apr 15, 2015)

The TSA inspected my Aoti when flying from the USA to Europe... (found a note in my luggage. They didn't bother to properly zip up my suitcase though)


----------

